# Regular Maintenance?



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, just got back from a great vacation. Miami to Ocala National Forrest to Stone Mountain to Disney World (Fort Wilderness) and back to Miami.

We put about 1500 miles or so on this trip and probably have put about an additional 1400 miles before that. So have put about 2,900 miles in 4 months. I do not have to winterize the trailer here in Miami, Fl. and since we just purchased it back in September would like to know how many miles Iis needed to add gease to axles, change tires, batteries, etc...

Another thing we noticed on this trip was....we think we might have chose the wrong Outback. We where really looking at the 25RSS, but decided on the 23RS because of the extra queen bed rather than getting the extra space with the slide out on the 25RSS. I did upgrade the TV in October after noticing I needed some extra power. Now the wife and I kicking are selves in the butt about not making the right decison. My boys ages are 3 (2 at Disney World) and 1 so the extra STUFF (Stroller, baby items and play pen) take up plenty of room and make things pretty tight. Wondering if anyone else has had this problem after going on a couple of trips with their newly purchased OUtback?

Also...big props to this site! The Stone Mountain site was VERY unlevel and decided to pull the emergency brake cord on the trailer just in case. After a few hours at night I noticed the converter was sounding and would not turn off...quickly checked on the iphone and was able to browse the forums and figure out the pulled emergency brake cord would drain the battery and keep trying to charge it....THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Glad to here you had a great time, other than the unlevel site.

Our first Outback was a 25RSS and we were towing it with a vechicle that had trouble getting out of it's own way







After two outing's, like you I traded TV for some thing with more pull'n power. A short while after that we relized that with more pull'n power we could trade TT's for something better suited for 2 adult's and a full grown 12 yr old and along came the 27RSDS. With this one, more pull'n power could now be welcomed as well ( maby a desiel some day)









One thing to keep in mind is that as the kid's get older baby items are going to change into bike's and other items. Also they may want to bring along a friend or two with their stuff so if your looking to upsize, don't rule out one of the bunk house models.









Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unless you have more kids, most of the baby stuff will only be needed for a short time............................only to be replaced by other stuff









The one thing I have seen is the bigger the trailer, the more stuff we take. Some of us have run out of room for our 'stuff' in the larger floorplans.

You could consider a 'Add a Room' to use with the awning. It like having an enclosed front porch, privacy and a room, nevermind a place for the kids to play outside without being able to wander off.

Glad to hear you had a good vacation









John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

On the maintenance side of the house:

-Check your lug nuts for proper torque
-Check tires for proper pressure
-After the first few runs check the outside shell and roof for damage or loose trim
-If you are not going to be using your rig for a while clean out the fridge, wipe it down and leave the doors open.
-Check mounting bolts for your spare tire and hitch related equipment, tighten, lubricate as necessary
-Spray silicone is an excellent thing to use on your gasket material on your slides and various gaskets. Aside from keeping them from dry rot it provides for a slippery surface for the rubber to glide over.
-I periodically use WD40 on the threaded rods of the jacks. This helps to reduce rusting and ensures smooth operation. 
-If stored in a sunny spot a good thing to have is tire covers. This will protect them from UV rays and extend thier life. 
-The tires on my rig have not been changed yet. We have had the 31RQS since February 2005 and other than routine maintenance they have been fine and have plenty of tread life left. Of course Our season is a bit shorter than yours but we usually get 12 plus weekends in a year averaging 200 miles round trip.
-Periodically give your baby a good bath and waxing. This helps to reduce black streaks from the roof and makes future cleaning of the exterior much easier.
-Periodic washing of your awning will prevent the build up of mold and mildew. Additionally a little tilt to the TT while parked will aid in water running off and not collecting in traps like the folds of the awning. 
-Wheel bearing grease is recommended on a yearly basis. This is a good time for tire rotation and brake adjustment if necessary.

There ya go, that's at least a few things. Hope that helps.

Eric


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Man would that be great being able to haul year round. It is always a gamble when you look to the future for the right TT and TV, we went alittle bigger with the 26RS and then felt that the TV needed to be ugraded for 2008 season, so there is always something. 
We have our trailer inspected every year with inpsection of the brakes and axle, for safety anyways. So for trailering peace of mind, should do it at least once per season , I cannot imagine the brakes needing to be replaced that soon.

TT's are like houses, you get a house fill it with stuff only to find you need a bigger house it seems. Stuff changes we have found moving from a pop-up trailer to a TT that we did not need to haul as much stuff in the back of the truck, now we just need to look at overall weight. You could always balance the load by storing some items in the trailer, or not take as much stuff







Either way with 1500 miles , including a trip to DW, sounds like you have the right stuff all around.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We have a seventeen y.o. and a 2 y.o. and we found after one season the 23 is perferct for us. It all depends on what u bring and how u pack. we really like the two queens. If the baby gets restless the dw can sleep with her in one queen and I get the other all by myself. We use the upper bunk for storage and the 17 y.o. sleeps on the couch. We try to be outside most of the time so we are only inside for naps and inclement weather. Good luck and Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I also saw u are from Miami, U might want to try Top Sail Hill, It is by far one of the best campgrounds we have ever been to. I believe there is a Rally there in June.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on a successful LONG journey. Sounds like you have really has a good time with your Outback.

Size...regardless of the size of your Outback, the bigger ones always look better. I've been looking at the 31RQS for about a year now and LOVE it. My current TV won't tow it and I'm not sure I could get it into about 50% of the places we go. Strollers will go away...replaced by bikes. But bikes can be carried on a rack (front of TV or back of Outback...w/ hitch, not on bumper)

I say you just enjoy the Outback you have for now and then in a year or so, look around if you still feel it is too small.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations on the TT. I know exactly what you are talking about. I bought my first TT (not an Outback) without a side slide and regretted it within three weeks after the purchase. HOWEVER, the 23 is a much better floor plan than mine was and I think you'll be fine with it.

John had a great suggestion with the Add-A-Room. We have one and LOVE it. It doubles the usable space and you can put all of your stuff outside. The pic below was taken to show something else but it gives you an idea of the extra room you'll gain. It only takes about 15 minutes to put up. It takes a little longer to take down because we makes sure it is cleaned real well before storing, but not more than 25 or 30 minutes. We could do it faster but we always take our time because we hate leaving.

Plus, in 2 or 3 years when you move up to a different TT you can take the Add-A-Room with you. We took ours with us. I did have to replace the front panel because I had ripped it, but it wasn't that expensive.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We had an add-a-room on our Coleman pop-up and i loved it. GREAT storage space and great place for the kids to take off muddy shoes...clothes, etc.


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, great feed back guys!

Yeah, wife and I where looking at getting the add a room...any idea what winds that should hold up to? My main worry with that is having to come out at 2am to take down cuase of high winds. Most of our camping outings are in FL and rain and winds can come at any time.

We are not going to upgrade anything for about 2 more years and see how floor plans changes.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MiamiFamily4 said:


> ...
> Another thing we noticed on this trip was....we think we might have chose the wrong Outback. We where really looking at the 25RSS, but decided on the 23RS because of the extra queen bed rather than getting the extra space with the slide out on the 25RSS. I did upgrade the TV in October after noticing I needed some extra power. Now the wife and I kicking are selves in the butt about not making the right decison. My boys ages are 3 (2 at Disney World) and 1 so the extra STUFF (Stroller, baby items and play pen) take up plenty of room and make things pretty tight. Wondering if anyone else has had this problem after going on a couple of trips with their newly purchased OUtback?


Don't kick yourself too hard! There are a lot on this board who have done similar things and many who traded the next year.








I've even had thoughts, although the fear of death keep me from voicing them at home









The baby stuff drops away rather quickly, so why not give it another year and see if it is getting easier or harder. Then there will be 2009 models to think about, etc...


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

I have absolutely NOTHING to contribute....









Just an observation - this past summer was the first time we have taken a vacation without some type of stroller or bike trailer....It was sad and victorious all at the same time. Last summer we took a stroller, but he did not use it....So, if your youngest munchkin is your last, you probably have about 3 more years before "freedom".

In regards to other stuff replacing it, only the bikes and those are kept outside the trailer - I find that the older the kids get, the smaller their "toys" become - that iPod is the tiniest thing and that is what kept our daughter entertained most of the time









Actually, I did have something to contribute....


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Another thing in the "maintenance" category...

Check that _all _of your brakes are working. I have someone hold the brake lever on the brake controller. Then, I get down on the ground and hold my ear up to each wheel in turn. Each wheel should be humming.

I actually do this during trips, so it's more than just maintenance. The brake wires are subject to wear with all the suspension movement and they can get broken. (Or, they can be cut on purpose, but that's another story...)

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Another thing in the "maintenance" category...
> 
> Check that _all _of your brakes are working. I have someone hold the brake lever on the brake controller. Then, I get down on the ground and hold my ear up to each wheel in turn. Each wheel should be humming.
> 
> ...


RE: Brakes going out...just another reason to have a properly equipped TV. Someday the TV could be the only thing to stop that Outback.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

To be more specific, make sure all four brakes are working. If the whole system fails, your Prodigy will tell you (you DO have a Prodigy or the follow-on, don't you?).

If just one or two wheels brakes go out, you'll never know until you need them badly.

Ed


----------

